# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Tofu - Ẩm thực Nhật Bản

## dungntn

Du lịch Nhật Bản luôn mang lại những điều mới mẻ và thú vị. Đến với đất  nước mặt trời mọc chúng ta không chỉ được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh quan thiên  nhiên kỳ vĩ mà còn được thưởng thức những món ăn ngon, khám phá những  hương vị nhẹ nhàng, thanh tao.
Ẩm thực Nhật Bản cũng thể hiện tư duy thẩm mĩ tinh tế và sự khéo léo của người nấu khi  được bày biện với chỉ vài miếng ở một góc chén dĩa, để thực khách còn có  thể thấy nét đẹp của vật dụng đựng món ăn.

Ngày hôm nay  didau.org xin giới thiệu đến độc giả món Tofu - món ăn độc đáo của người  Nhật. Tofu không phải là một món ăn xa lạ gì đối với người Việt Nam  chúng mình,  nó chính là món đậu phụ rất quen thuộc trong những bữa cơm gia đình.  Đậu phụ là nguyên liệu có chứa hàm lượng protein rất phong phú và được  chế biến tài tình thành nhiều món ăn khác nhau. Từ đậu phụ rán, đậu phụ  thả trong canh dashi, đậu phụ xào thịt bò… cho đến đậu phụ lạnh được rắc  thảo mộc với hương thơm dịu dàng.
Ngày nay, ngay cả đậu phụ rán và đậu hũ tofu đều được bán sẵn.


 

Tofu-am-thuc-nhat-ban-du-lich-nhat- ban


Tofu-am-thuc-nhat-ban-du-lich-nhat- ban
 

Tofu-am-thuc-nhat-ban-du-lich-nhat- ban
 
Mỗi  đất nước đều có những thực phẩm cơ bản trong bữa ăn hằng ngày. Các thực  phẩm phụ thuộc vào điều kiện tự nhiên, văn hóa cũng như truyền thống  đất nước, con người và tạo nên nét ẩm thực đặc trưng mỗi vùng miền, quốc  gia. Với người Nhật, những món ăn từ đậu nành chính là một trong những  món "quốc hồn quốc túy".
 Tofu  là một loại nước chua lên men từ đậu nành. Đây là món ăn phổ biến ở  Nhật và cung cấp lượng protein cao, đặc biệt là cho những người ăn  chay.






Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *TP.HCM - Nhật Bản - TP.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá 2.248 $* - *TP.HCM - Nhat Ban - TP.HCM (7 ngay 6 dem) Gia 2.248 $* 



Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nhật Bản* - *tour du lich Nhat Ban* 



Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nhật Bản kích vào *du lịch Nhật Bản* -* du lich Nhat Ban*

----------


## dung89

Chính là tào phớ, ai tào phớ nào  :Big Grin:

----------

